# Fur Report: 2007-2008 Season



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

*Tell us what you are getting for your furs!*

*Make sure to include the following:

Buyer and location

Type of animal

Condition of animal (shot, trapped, damaged, rubbed, mange, etc.)

Number of animals sold

How the animal was prepared for sale (on the round, green, put up)

Average Price

If you would sell to the buyer again*


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Fur Shed - Downer, MN

Well I sold 6 coyotes to this buyer tonight. This was my first time selling coyotes that I put up myself.

I had a total of 6 coyotes. One was really nice, 4 were what I would call average, and one was rubbed really bad. I did the bad one for my first attempt at putting up fur, so it was for practice, not profit.

The 6 coyotes earned me 168 dollars. He paid me an average of 28 dollars per coyote. He said if I had taken the bad one out and averaged the other five I would be looking at a 32 dollar average about. How do you think that is?

The fur buyer was very easy to deal with. He was friendly, let me look at the animals in the shop (bobcats, etc.), explained a little about grading, and answered my questions quickly and matter of factly. I was happy to hear that he was pleased with the conditions of the hides. He said they were some of the better taken care of ones he has had this year. I will definetely sell to this buyer again and hope I can give him some business.


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

Tell us what you are getting for your furs!

Make sure to include the following:

Buyer and location - The Fur Shed in Downer MN

Type of animal - Coyote, fox, ****, badger, skunk, mink, muskrats.

Condition of animal (shot, trapped, damaged, rubbed, mange, etc.) - All animals were trapped and taken in October. Some of the coyotes had thin hair and were only worth $1. **** were blue.

Number of animals sold - I dont talk about numbers.

How the animal was prepared for sale (on the round, green, put up) - All fur was put up and canines and badger were washed.

Average Price 
Coyotes - $26 
Fox - $19
**** - $12
Badger - $20
Skunk - $6
Mink - $12
rats - $2

If you would sell to the buyer again - Yes

I was also told that if the bad ones were taken out that my average would have been much higher. Dusty said that you can almost always figure on 1% of the coyotes being junk. From what I have seen in the past I would have to say he is correct. I was very happy with my **** average. Earlier this fall alot of guys were very vocal about the **** not being worth anything in October and that us ND/MN trappers were jumping the gun just because we wanted big numbers for bragging rights. If you have enough area to keep you busy through out the fall, you can go out in mid October and smack a couple hunred **** or more. Figure 250 ***** times a $12 average = $3000. $3000 for those unprime, worthless ****.Lol. Thats not counting the ***** that you take in November and December. All in all I was satisfied with my averages and Dusty even gave me some free Fur Shed predator bait called "Last Call". to try out.


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

Gunners Trading Post, Wabash IN

Coyote

Trapped- One had been previsouly shot. Both had good fur one was quite a bit better.

Only two

Green

Don't think you want to know my average, $9. One sold for $6, the other for$12

I'll might stop selling to this buyer, but I don't have the frezer space to store them to sell to another. I'm not really in it for the money but I should be getting better prices.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

coyoteblitz

If you are going to do a lot of trapping in the future get some fur handling stuff. A hundred bucks will get you set up well enough.


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

Really all I need is some stretchers and fleshing knife. I was looking at a list of IN fur buyers and I called some of the closest ones; one guy only pays $5 for yotes, and doesn't even buy skinned yotes, the owner of the other passed away.


----------



## Duck Commander (Oct 20, 2004)

Buyer and location: Ranchers Fur House in Arnegard, ND

Type of animal- ****, Coyote, Badger, beaver, fox

Condition of animal (shot, trapped, damaged, rubbed, mange, etc.) Trapped and snared

Number of animals sold 3 ****, 16 coyote, 2 badger, 2 beaver, 4 fox

How the animal was prepared for sale (on the round, green, put up) - Couple coyotes put up, rest were green and on the round

Average Price- Coyote, on the round was $18, put up $24 
**** were green and averaged $10
Badger on the round and average $20
Beaver- didn't sell because fur was rubbed 
- no water in the spot (ADC trapping) 
Fox- hip snare and tore up hide- $5

If you would sell to the buyer again- Always sell to Larry, good guy and tells you how it is.

Prices were down a little from last year but didn't have as many and it was such a weird year in my area, fur was getting prime later and not lasting long. No snow and warm didn't help at all.


----------

